# Java moss trimming.



## Furgan (14 May 2018)

Java moss,

What are the advantages of trimming moss.

What’s the pros and cons of trimming the moss?

This was a dry start moss using the yougart method. It’s starting to get a bit long.


----------



## doylecolmdoyle (15 May 2018)

pros, it may promote the undergrowth to grow nice and green, it may promote creeping rather than just vertical growth...
cons, you will end up with java moss clippings throughout your tank and never rid the tank of random java moss.

Best to trim while having a tube syphoning the water / trimmings into a bucket.


----------



## alto (15 May 2018)

If you can easily lift the stone, I'd remove to a bin (with water) & trim moss back to the stone, it looks as if the undergrowth may already be dying back, but it should regrow from the bits adhered to the stone & in cracks/crevices 

Going forward, trim moss regularly so that it always looks bright green to its base - some mosses can get quite long & remain green, others need more frequent trims


----------

